# Is it normal for a hedgehog to like the wind?



## veronicadelang (Aug 3, 2010)

I've heard of hedgehogs getting mad when you blow in their face, but Sonic seems to like it. Is this common? She loves being outside on windy days, and if I gently blow on her face when she's balled up she'll stick her face out. So is this common or is my hedgehog just a strange one? lol


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

I'm not sure, I was always afraid the wind would have similar effects as a draft and kept my hedgies away at all cost. If its a nice warm wind it may be okay. Sounds cute though that she enjoys it so much


----------



## veronicadelang (Aug 3, 2010)

Yeah, I live around the Detroit area so windy summer days are the perfect temperature for her. It sure is cute


----------



## Sela (Apr 10, 2010)

Your girl is definitely a weirdo. Sounds cute, though.


----------

